# OMG! I am a goat midwife!!!



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

OK! So yesterday I went to a horse barn for a barn manager position. I am not really needing a job, but the owner really needs help. So I went to see what kind of trouble she was in. On my way out there I get a call from the owner saying she was running late and to make myself at home. Little did she know what that was going to mean.
As I arrived (4:30) I noticed two little Pygmy goats in a stall. The owner had mentioned that the nanny was pregnant but had no idea when she was due. OMG! She was in labor and the buck was still breeding her. So I found a lead rope and pulled him out. When I got back to "Bunny" she was trembling and exhausted from running from the buck. Her ligs were gone, udder tight! Now I have never seen a goat deliver in person...only the pictures here on the forum. I called my good friend Kate (Helmstead) and she confirmed my thoughts and stayed on the line through the whole ordeal. LOVE YOU KATE!!!!
So Bunny's water broke at 5:00 and bubble presented at 5:10. Then I see 1 hoof and a nose. AHHHHH! Only ONE HOOF! So at 5:20, after letting her push a little I slid my hand in (now let me remind you that my other hand is holding the phone and Kate is talking me through it) and with a little pressure on his head I helped that little black buck pop right out. YEAH!! I no more got him dried off that another bubble. Ahhhhh! Another one! So here comes a caramel doe that slides out with no trouble at all. The momma did so great and went right to her job of cleaning and caring for the babies. Turns out the Momma is only 11 months old. Sheesh!!!
So at 6:00 after everything is done and babies are looking good the owner arrives with no comprehension of what WE had all been through. She slaps me on the back and says they will name the doe after me. "Kelly" 
What a blessing that I was there for Bunny and I am soooooo grateful to Kate for all the help and support! I am also soooooooo grateful that I got to experience this because my doe is due Feb 9 and I now have a birth under my belt.
:leap: :leap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow talk about being at the right place at the right time!
So did you get the job! :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! :stars: Thank goodness that you were there!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ha ha, that doe thought she was going to pull a fast one on her mom and then you arrived and didn't let her. :ROFL: 

Anyways, Great job and congrats on your first goat birth experience. :thumb:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Great job! :dance: Did you get the job? :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Good thing you arrived whe you did...it could have bee disastrous had you not gotten that buck away from her....good thing you had a buddy to talk to, we'll definately be needing pics of Kelly and her brother! :leap:


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

These were taken on my phone so quality isn't great...but here goes....

:boy: 









:girl: "Kelly"


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O MY! Bunny is a VERY pretty carmel mommy...an little Kelly looks to be marked just like her! the little boy is "little" lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. What a wonderful job you did. :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! :leap: Excellent job! :leap: The kids are so ADORABLE!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

You did well! Thank goodness you got one under your belt before your actual goats arrive! I HAD to resize your pics...


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

You did a fantastic job delivering those babies! Gosh only knows the outcome if you hadn't been there. You should be so proud of yourself! :hi5: 
What a way to get firsthand experience... now you are prepared for your own.

I am sure you got the job after that :thumbup: !


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats to you and the mom!You both did a great job!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations on a job well done! :thumbup:


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow! Talk about the right place at the right time!

If you don't get the job, maybe the owner should get a midwife bill??? Or pick of the litter??? :dance: 

Great job!


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Mama Kate!! You always take care of me!! :hug: 
The little buck, who I couldn't get a picture of because he wasn't standing due to the leg being bent backwards, is doing great and standing now. It's amazing how resiliant they are.
Oh....I did get the job....IF I want it. :shrug:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I have never had anyone tell me about a job interview like that :ROFL: 

Well done! :thumb: 

Suellen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

great work!! thats so cool.

(you might want to suggest the buck have his own place or he may breed her back right away and with her being so young already that wouldnt be healthy)


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats... I'm really loving hearing good birthing stories! :stars:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

btw did you get the job?


----------

